# Banded litter



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, long time since I posted something here.
So, I will start with one of my latest litters. The parents are Blue agouti x PEW (her father was a banded).
And this is the result;


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

So cute, they look very healthy and nice!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

what a beautiful litter


----------



## rumy91989 (Apr 24, 2013)

Such beautiful babies!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I am so jealous of your blues!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Awww, they are just precious!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you 

Well, this litter isn't very youngh anymore  These pictures are already 6 weeks old, last show they moved to their new homes. So I will post some more recent pictures today


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

The latest pictures 
Most of them have moved to the Netherlands.


























































And their mother


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Lovely babies!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful mice, they all seem to have very nice eyes.


----------

